# NPA and OPA Manikin



## galaksija (Aug 24, 2016)

I would like to purchase training manikin that supports NPA and OPA. Any thoughts, recommendations etc.
Thanks.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 24, 2016)

http://www.laerdal.com/us/doc/2163/Laerdal-Airway-Management-Trainer

This is what almost every EMS program uses for airway training.


----------



## galaksija (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks DEmedic. I was hoping to find something cheaper just for NPA and OPA demonstration.


----------



## Nick Gawriluk (Aug 24, 2016)

Nasco sells the Life/form Adult Airway Management Trainer Torso. It's less expensive. You can find it at QuadMed (full disclosure, I work for QuadMed). We would be more than happy to assist you.


----------

